# Betta covered in white crust?



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry, I do not know how to explain what is going on. I Did a WC 1 hour ago to my 2.5 eclipse then added a few plants from other tanks. I went out for an hour and now my betta is sitting at the bottom of the tank, and is covered in white crust (as best as I can explain it). I need to leave again in 30 mins so im not sure what to do. 

Temps and paramaters are normal. I dosed with prime.


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

I think he has ich? give him a salt bath


----------



## marshallsea (Apr 30, 2012)

If its ich , a salt bath is only a temporary relief. There are more of the parasites in the tank. A water temp of at least 86 for two weeks will disrupt the life cycle of ich and rid the tank of ich. Can you post a better pic?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I doubt that is ich, ich looks like your fish was sprinkled with salt (think like a pretzel). Does it look patchy, and kinda spiky or fluffy or fuzzy? My first instinct would be for a fungal infection or perhaps columnarious.

It may also be slime coat shedding, but I'm afraid I have not had experience with that.

For fungus/columnarious high temperatures will spread up the growth. Identifying the issue needs to be done before you raise the heat, at least IME.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Can't get a better pic. Sorry. I was rushing earlier. I had another tank that lost all it's fish over the weekend due to a mysterious white fuzz. I would say this is crusty/fuzzy. Definatly not Ich. 

How do I treat this. Assuming he makes the night as I only have coper safe and mela fix.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

well here is a better pic. Too bad he didnt make it. this is the same thing that happened to my 10 gallon a few days ago. it seems like all is OK then i do a WC and this happens. I must have cross contaminated tanks with my net or something.


----------



## frozenfire641 (Aug 13, 2012)

flesh eating bacteria perhaps? I had this problem and I noticed that my betta's fin looked like it was nipped but I quarantined it and it still has the same problem. It died the next day
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maura (May 13, 2012)

We had this happen at work a few weeks ago when someone did a water change with RO water and used Prime instead of RO Right.

In the interest of making sure this doesn't happen to you again, let's try to figure it out.

What kind of water do you use? How much water do you take out when you do a water change? What's your water change schedule? Have you tested the water you use before you put it in the tank?


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

It looks like something attacked the slime coating. Can you think of common situations with the ten gallon and the betta tank ?


----------

